# no sex for 3-4 yrs in marriage?



## tlee (Feb 26, 2009)

How common is it to not be intimate/sexual or affectionate in anyway in a 12 yr. marriage for the past 3-4 years. Still go out and do things together, but more like friends or roommates now.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

It isn't common...but there isn't a lot of information in this post to try and figure out why.

There are lot of reasons to cause something like this, medical, mental, physical...

Without knowing more, it's hard to offer anything more than it's not "normal."

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

It happens, but it's not the majority. Things sound pretty poor. Why did you allow it to happen?


----------



## JasonL115 (Apr 27, 2009)

tlee said:


> How common is it to not be intimate/sexual or affectionate in anyway in a 12 yr. marriage for the past 3-4 years. Still go out and do things together, but more like friends or roommates now.


If you two are still buddies that's good. Lack of sex doesn't have to mean the end of a marriage, especially if there are young children involved.

As to how common it is, just type sexless marriage into Google and you'll have your answer or go to Experience Project- Personal Stories about any Life Experience. and look for their "I Live in a Sexless Marriage" group, there are thousands of members.


----------

